# Greetings



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I have only met two people in my life that knew how to greet a strange dog properly. The worst offenders are people with little kids that stand there and watch as their youngster walks up to or runs towards a strange dog. One time I even got **** from a father for talking to his daughter when he finally came over to see what his daughter was doing talking to me. I was simply trying to teach her the appropriate way to greet someone's dog. Anyway here is Jean Donaldson's list of things to do and not to do. 
1. Don’t approach the dog. Pretend you are ignoring the dog. Dogs prefer not to be zeroed in on by strangers. Have you ever noticed how well-mannered dogs meeting for the first time turn their heads away from each other?

2. Ask the dog’s person for permission to meet their dog. Assuming they say yes, follow the steps below.

3. Stay relaxed. You can yawn, put on an easy smile, or slowly blink your eyelids. Keep you body loose. All these signal to the dog that you are not a threat.

4. Do not look the dog in the eyes. While eye contact signals trustworthiness to most Westerners, in the dog world it signals aggression or threat.

5. Turn your body so you are not facing the dog. Again, being face-to-face is polite to most of us, but can signal threat or aggressive intentions to a dog. Notice how well-mannered dogs greet – as they approach they make a half-moon curve as they pass each other and turn nose to butt.

6. Stand straight or squat. Do not crouch over the dog. I doubt you want to be crouched over by a stranger and neither does your dog. It’s threatening.

7. Allow the dog to come to you. Most dogs are naturally curious and they will let you know if they are interested in you. If not, don’t take it personally.

8. If the dog shows interest by sniffing you with a relaxed posture, tail wag (not all dogs will wag and not all wagging is friendly), perhaps looking at you with soft eyes – then you can slowly offer the dog your hand for investigation.

9. Let the dog sniff your hand, if she wants to, and then gently touch the dog on the shoulder, neck or chest, not the top of the head.

10. The dog will clearly tell you if she wants more interaction or if she is finished with you. Listen to her.

11. If at any time during the interaction the dog backs away, stop what you are doing.

If you take one thing away from this post, make it this: NEVER bend over and reach your out-stretched arm to a strange dog. Dogs will love you for it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Dave. I am going to send this to my daughter for her to teach our grandchildren! They are already great buddies with Abby but they need to know how to behave with a dog they don't know.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Kathie, yeah it's critical that children are taught this. But how can children know when parents don't know.? That 's why it is important to spread the word.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. This is wonderful info to pass along.
I'm editing to add that it is also soooo important to never let your guard down. Always be alert and watchful. We dropped the ball and that is why Kodi bit Julian. We learned a very good lesson from that and were very thankful that he was OK.


----------

